# Reheating ABTs and pork shots



## WaterRat (Jun 17, 2021)

Hey All,

My GF wants me to make a bunch of ABTS n Pork Shots for her friend's party Saturday. The trouble is they're a couple hours away and I won't be able to keep things hot. So... what's my best plan here for reheating? If possible I'd make them tomorrow (Friday) and reheat in an oven Saturday at their place.  I was thinking reheat on wire racks over baking pans. Times, temps? Also should I cook them not quite as done as normal?

Thanks !
Aaron


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 17, 2021)

Sorry, not a clue.  I've not had good luck on reheating apps.

Don't have a air fryer or that would be my choice after an oven ride to get the moisture out.

Good luck.  I hope some others will step up with suggestions.


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 17, 2021)

ABT's and Pig Shots actually reheat well in the oven.  Maybe 275° and just keep an eye on them.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 18, 2021)

Not sure about ABTs, but in a pinch you can reheat pork shots in the microwave. I've done it at work many a time. The same holds true for moinks. Usually only takes about 30 secs to a minute. Depending on the power of your microwave.  If I'm using an oven then I reheat at 200* until warm.

Chris


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 18, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> ABT's and Pig Shots actually reheat well in the oven.  Maybe 275° and just keep an eye on them.



Sounds good, thnx!



gmc2003 said:


> Not sure about ABTs, but in a pinch you can reheat pork shots in the microwave. I've done it at work many a time. The same holds true for moinks. Usually only takes about 30 secs to a minute. Depending on the power of your microwave.  If I'm using an oven then I reheat at 200* until warm.
> 
> Chris



I'm going to have several dozen of each so I think it will be the oven over the microwave. Reheating has never been an issue, they always magically  dissappear!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2021)

We nuke them too, but as you said you would have to do multiple batches in the microwave, but it would be easy to do since they only take 30 seconds in a 1000 watt microwave on high. I guess if you fill the microwave up it may take a minute. We usually only do a few at a time.
Al


----------

